# vitex.. 101 4 the noob



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

can you refer me to a good website on this? i stumbled around on wiki and such, but nothing that made me want to jump out of my pants. i also saw "reproductive health" at the grocery store the other day, i think it was marketed by pre-pregnancy or something like that. any who, it's hard to get preggers when you dont have AF. any thing you guys know to get this heap moving will help. i started tracking BT CM and CP. thanks!


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

hi kricket....join the club..I wish I could help you with more info but I too have yet to have a period after the birth of my ds and I'm not willing to complicate things with herbs yet but believe me I'm thinking about it!!! I even bought the reproductive health ones your talking about at the super market, however it turns out they're a blend of vitex and soy isoflavones which are awesome for some people but not for others...I'm waiting to see if af shows up next monthand then if not I'll consult a doctor just to be sure








If you don't mind my asking why don't you have your af???


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

honestly i don't know, i was given a thyroid test and they said that was fine. then the put me on the 3 day provera (sp) to force me to bleed and i have been on BC since i was 18 (i'm 23) before 18 i wasn't "active" so af was more of an inconvenience then anything. it was only when i went for 8 mo without one and i was 18 that i finally decided to go to the dr. and now i can't find my gyno! only seeing a him once a year can make you lose track of a guy! ptth







: it's frustrating.

why is the reproductive stuff good for some and not others?


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

From what I've seen and read it seems that because the vitamin were talking about is a combination of vitex, soy isoflavones you have to be sure to time taking it on the right days during your cycle, the soy can be really good for some people and bad for others, specifically people who are prone to issues with their thyroid( I guess it debalances everything)....you have to sure it's the right balance for you essentailly....I think the only real way to know is to go to a naturalpath or doctor to get on the right combo...


----------



## Clairesoula (Oct 11, 2007)

Kriket,
You should find another gyno. You may have PCOS or something else. My AF mysteriously stopped two years ago after I got off the pill and I was diagnosed with PCOS (prior to taking the pill I had 60 day cycles. I just thought everyone was a little different. I didn't realize it was really NOT NORMAL!). My Dr. at that time said you shouldn't go more than 3 mo without AF because it can damage your uterus. It's best to see someone and know what you are dealing with.
Good luck.


----------

